# I thought I’d seen it all....



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Former yellow cab, didn't even bother to paint it, has Uber and Lyft stickers on the back.

How he got it approved, I'd love to know. Last I checked, no yellow cars allowed.

So much for the "special, non-cab-like" Uber experience. Not to mention the electronic signboard of course.

I'm just waiting for the signboards to start with the explicit strip club ads.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

As far as Uber is concerned, that's an ant with a yellow car. As long as the license plate is private and not commercial, they're good to go.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I see it here too. It's an uber when it's slow/dead. Taxi {magnetic vinyl stickons} during events.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

That guy is winning. He's got all his options covered. The great 20th century philosopher, P. Diddy, once said "Jealousy and envy is only going to leave you broke"


----------

